# Delayed due to......  UNIFORM DIFFICULTIES??



## daemonicusxx (Jun 27, 2005)

You’re not gonna believe this one. It's great. Let’s start from the beginning. My partner and I are having a wonderful start to the day. You know the kind I'm talking about. Nothing is going right, were forgetting everything except our heads. Then this happens.

Medic 10 (that’s us) responds to Renal Care Center to pick up a patient. Pt. we haul everyday. She has this new sling thingy, new to us since we didn’t haul her there, just there to take her home. Well, we use the winch to pick her up outta the chair. It's hard enough to figure out how to use the winch and the sling together. Well we get her outta the dialysis chair and over to the wheel chair to put her on the scale. We get a good weight on her and winch her up again To put her on our stretcher. Well, we figure out that the stretcher has to go all the way to the ground cause the winch won’t bring her up high enough. By this time I'm just ready to go. Get the hell outta there. Well, we get it all the way to the ground. 

Let me interrupt myself here to provide some background information. My boss thought it would be a good idea for us to wear some special uniform pants, the kind the cops wear. They have a blue stripe down both legs, polyester, and sorta snug on me. I don’t mind one bit because they accent my butt and the front side. So, everyone at Rescue Squad kinda kids with me about the pants, you know, the occasional “GET SOME BIGGER PANTS” remarks, I think they’re just jealous that I'm the only one that can get away with wearing a pair that’s that tight. Who knows?? Well, they are snug on me is my point. On another front, there is a girl there that has this funny habit of grabbing her pants at the thigh area, due to the fact that she has the BIGGGGEST butt I have ever personally seen. I kid you not, it’s very LARGE. Anyway, she has this habit of slapping herself on the thighs and grabbing her pants to hike them up before lifting the cot. When I say hike, she actually brings them up past the top of her boots, to get some room for her butt, it’s hilarious. We make fun of her.

You probably have an idea of where this story is going, but read on cause it’s hilarious. Back to before, we got the cot all the way on the ground. We get the patient over to the cot, and lower the winch. Success. We got her on the stretcher. Well, after moving the winch outta the way, I squat down in my tight polyester pants, and grab the head end of the cot. Ben goes to the foot and does the same thing. He gets about ¾ the way down and I hear this enormous fabric tearing sound, you all know the one I'm talking about. Like straight outta the movies. He looks at me and I look at him. When I look, I look down to survey the damage. Staring me right in the face is Ben’s LEFT TESTICLE. He looks down and then looks up to see where I'm looking. I, by now have this huge smile on my face, because I think the situation is so hilarious (definatly not becuase i like looking at his testicle). I actually couldn’t stop laughing; he jumped up and went to the restroom. When he came out his face was so red. It was a damn good thing that our patient was blind. Well, I walked behind him to sorta cover up the huge gaping hole in his pants so he wouldn’t be so embarrassed walking into the nursing home to take this patient back; we finally got him a new pair of pants. This was just the first of many things that were totally wrong with this day. Just this one overshadowed all events.


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 27, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

ROFLMFAO :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

*dies*


----------



## KEVD18 (Jun 27, 2005)

ver similar thing happened to me, only with half of an 800 dollar suit and not dept issued pants

picture this, orientation. were all practicing stretcher ops. you know the drill: this is how to raise the rack. this is how to lower it. blah blah blah. maybe informative for the rookies that have never seen a stretcher, but this wasnt my first job.....

so we get to the "now you try" part of this hell. of course, since i had street time, i get the rook. i'm at the head, so i tell the girl at the feet to got to mid level(guess now would be a good time to mention that, instead of pratcicing this with an empty rack, we had one of the weighted dummies, the 175;b jobbers). so our lovely rookie get the rack up off the locks, yanks the trigger and down we go. only she forgets to release the trig so we stop in the middle. instead, we go all the way to the floor, unexpectedly. RRRRIIIIPPPP!!!!!! i literally almost started crying

when i brought the pants to my tailor, who made the suit, he did start crying!! then he threw me out of his shop and told me never to come back!


----------



## coloradoemt (Jun 28, 2005)

We have a couple of gals on with RMA that wear their pants to tight. They get made fun of for a very good reason... it does not look good. I actually wear a slight size bigger simply because I like the ability to move freely when I need to. Not many things worse than needing to bend over a pt and having the blood flow cut off from the lower extrmities because your clothes are to tight...


----------



## vtemti (Jun 28, 2005)

Try spandex, It streeeeeeeeeeeetches. :lol:


----------



## Jon (Jul 1, 2005)

I did this once, in a nursing home, while preparing to transport a patient with Chest Pain. The whole seat of my pants ripped out, and I tied my jacket around my waist to try to camoflague it. we finished transport and I called in., after trying to bum a pair of scrubs off the ED staff without success. I then had to go cross-town to a store that sells ****ies, ****ies and more ****ies, and was able to get a pair of pants that fit.

My supervisor kept wanting me to deal with it later, and as I was driving the only medic, the ruling from both of us was hat, unless an urgent ALS call came in, we were OOS.

Jon


----------



## daemonicusxx (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Jul 1 2005, 04:08 PM
> * I did this once, in a nursing home, while preparing to transport a patient with Chest Pain. The whole seat of my pants ripped out, and I tied my jacket around my waist to try to camoflague it. we finished transport and I called in., after trying to bum a pair of scrubs off the ED staff without success. I then had to go cross-town to a store that sells ****ies, ****ies and more ****ies, and was able to get a pair of pants that fit.
> 
> My supervisor kept wanting me to deal with it later, and as I was driving the only medic, the ruling from both of us was hat, unless an urgent ALS call came in, we were OOS.
> ...


 we did the same thing (tell them we were OOS till we could fix the problem), but we did get an ALS call before we could get pants. i told the director that we needed pants badly or someone was going to get offended. we actually got intercepted to "transfer pants"  he got dressed in the back on the way to the call. funniest thing thats happened to me in a while. it was hard to feel sorry for the guy, i mean, he's my friend and all outside of work, i just couldnt stop laughing.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jul 2, 2005)

I just became more glad that we keep extra brush pants on the ambulance.


----------

